# Microsoft Office 2011



## Samd12354 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have Microsoft Office 2011 on one of my MAC OS X's, when I try to transfer it onto my other MAC OS X it says 'The Office for Mac installation did not completed successfully because there was a problem with the installer. To fix this issue please re-install Office for Mac. Does anyone know how to get it working? I am lost.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

I've really searched a lot about it but was wondering if in case you can elaborate a bit about the whole situation, so that providing a solution becomes a bit easy


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2476492


----------

